# Moving to the South East



## Wiesbaden67 (Apr 25, 2008)

We are looking at moving to the South East of England, not sure what area yet. My wife and I are both educators and working with Teachlondon to gain employment in the British school system. Would an offer of 30,000 pounds be reasonable for a veteran teacher of 14 years with a Ph.D.?

Thanks, 
Dr. D


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

In my humble opinion you don't want to fall for that one, you are worth far more than 60,000!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

When you say the South East, do you mean London? If so, I think the going rate is more than 30,000 pounds. Before I left London, I was a college teacher and I was earning more than that and I only had a BA degree.

Michelle


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

gkloken said:


> In my humble opinion you don't want to fall for that one, you are worth far more than 60,000!


hmmmmmmmm a tad over the top at £ 60,000


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

On the news the other day it mentioned that school teachers are going for a starting salary in the current pay rounds of £23k


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> On the news the other day it mentioned that school teachers are going for a starting salary in the current pay rounds of £23k


Yep that sounds more like it to me ...


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Don´t forget that the OP said that he has 14 years experience. I am sure that 23,000 pounds a year is for newly qualified staff.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I have a friend who's been teaching for years in college in SE London and I'm certain that she's not on anything like 60,000 GBP. So I had a look on google and found this website from http://www.tda.gov.uk/upload/resources/pdf/t/teacher_salaries.pdf.

It states the max for an excellent teacher is 43,860 GBP and then it goes up more if you are in a leadership group (I don't know what that is).

The other website to check out is TDA – Training and Development Agency for Schools – pay and benefits

You can earn 60,000+ but that only appears to be if you are in a leadership group or headteacher, but the headteacher salaries start at 39,525 GBP.
That website was of September 2007.

Hope that helps,
Karen


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a friend who's been teaching for years in college in SE London and I'm certain that she's not on anything like 60,000 GBP. So I had a look on google and found this website from http://www.tda.gov.uk/upload/resources/pdf/t/teacher_salaries.pdf.
> 
> ...


If they earn that much how come they was on Strike over here last Tuesday , as there wages supposedly arent enough to buy a Flat in Hull ??
Maybe a Top professor at a College or a Head Master who generally runs the school could acheive that if they had diplomas etc etc ..

But lets live in the real world  A teacher who works some 9 months of the year taking out all them school holidays and stuff and only teaches the middle Hoodie type of kids to earn that is a discgrace so therefore Stravinskys findings are most nearer the mark 

ps; I would think its hardly likely the OP would go straight into a Head Master role would he ? so dont build his hopes up with fancy earnings ..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MichelleAlison said:


> Don´t forget that the OP said that he has 14 years experience. I am sure that 23,000 pounds a year is for newly qualified staff.


My family are in teaching. They pay as little as they can. As I understand it extra salary comes off the budget so they keep as low as possible, and the salaries vary depending on where the school is. Apparantly.

As far as I'm concerned they cant get paid enough, dealing with the little sh!ts that are around nowadays!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> My family are in teaching. They pay as little as they can. As I understand it extra salary comes off the budget so they keep as low as possible, and the salaries vary depending on where the school is. Apparantly.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned they cant get paid enough, dealing with the little sh!ts that are around nowadays!




Bring back the cane i say  a good whack is what they need , like the good old days ahhhhh the good old days mmmmm .


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> If they earn that much how come they was on Strike over here last Tuesday


Those are the figures from the government website (with links). I didn't say (and neither did they) as to how many were earning those figures and he can find out for himself the lower salaries too through the links.

I'm not trying to get anyone's hopes up - just the opposite! I found some real figures (according to the government) because of the 60,000 GBP figure that was on this thread. 

Regards,
Karen
PS. I didn't get the cane since I was a girl  and still am by the way


----------



## Wiesbaden67 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Everyone. I appreciate the website and the advice. For the last 8 years I have been a high school principal of a school with 2000 plus students. So I am trying to see how I can work my way through the system. 

Dr. D


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Regards,
> Karen
> *PS. I didn't get the cane since I was a girl  and still am by the way *


I had the cane but it wasnt my fault it was Clackos he was the one messing around and i got the blame 
And when i told me Dad i had got the cane , he whacked me again for getting the cane  Now is that justice ?

Damn you Clacko if i ever catch you i will give you a damn good whack 

But it never did me any harm look how good i turned out


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

I have nothing intellectual to contribute here, but I just want to say to Mr. Big Pete that I like your spirit! When I become principal (headmaster, here?) I'd like you in MY school! Just a question:I'll be teaching in Surrey County, near Cobham. Does anyone know anything about affordable, "safe" housing there? I wouldn't mind living farther out, as long as it is near public transportation. I'd travel up to 30 minutes on the train. Thanks...


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*It dependes where.*



Wiesbaden67 said:


> We are looking at moving to the South East of England, not sure what area yet. My wife and I are both educators and working with Teachlondon to gain employment in the British school system. Would an offer of 30,000 pounds be reasonable for a veteran teacher of 14 years with a Ph.D.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dr. D


Others have commented about the money, I will just add that the teaching profession is not the best paid (compared to lets say Germany)...

The South East normally includes London, Surrey, Kent, West & East Sussex, Berkshire and perhaps Hampshire.

The differences in housing prices are quite big, and this should help inform your decision. London in general is more expensive (North West, West and Central London the worst, East and South London more affordable in general) , in Surrey the corridor along the train line from London Waterloo to Portsmouth Harbour is also more expensive (towns like Weybridge, Walton on Thames, Woking, Guildford and so on).

Some other people have pointed out websites were you can check this, once you have an idea of the place where you would work and live, people here could comment about the suitability of the area. Keep in mind that most towns will have housing suitable for different incomes. In Woking there are houses for the super rich or for young professionals and also social housing, so most likely you wioll always find housing you can afford close to your place of work.


----------

